# Bin weg nach überall......



## bine (26. August 2005)

So, ich fahre jetzt von der Arbeit nach Hause und dann düsen wir gleich los. Wir machen die Runde Norwegen, Schweden, Finnland, komplettes Baltikum, Polen und evtl. Tschechien. Danach noch drei Tage Niederösterreich mit den Hunden!!! Ab 12.09. bin ich dann wieder hier anzutreffen!!!  #6  #6 

Mama und Micha werden Euch zwischendurch immer etwas Berichten!!!   #6  :m 

Eure Bine  |wavey:  #h  |wavey:


----------



## sammycr65 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Ja dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß 

.... und grüß mir Deinen Kimi! #6 


der Sammy (bekennender Schumacher u. Ferrari Fan!!! :m )


----------



## ollidi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Dann machs gut bine.  #h 
Viel Spass und komm ausgeruht und gesund wieder zurück.  |wavey:


----------



## wodibo (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Viel Spaß bine und halt die Stoßstange sauber #6


----------



## Ossipeter (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Haltet die Ohren steif!!!!! kommt gesund zurück!


----------



## Lachsy (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

bine, das ist ja fast ne weltreise  wünsche dir viel spaß dabei

mfg Lachsy


----------



## freibadwirt (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Hallo bine 

wünsch euch viel Spaß tolles Wetter und kommt gesund wieder Heim.Hast es ja lange genug ohne Skandinavien aushalten müssen.|supergri #q #c .
Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Viel Spass & viele Positiven Erlebnisse wünsche ich ...!#h

pssst. PN ist unterweg´s


----------



## ThomasL (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

hallo Bine #h 

wünsche euch gute Reise und viel Spass!


----------



## Reisender (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@Bine


Bekomme ich wieder sone geile Karte :k :k :k :k  büüüüüüütttttteeeeee:l 


schöne reise wünsche ich euch..|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Anni (26. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@reisender
werde bine deine adresse per sms weiterleiten sie sind vor einer1/2ben std. losgedüst
so wie ich was neues weis werd ich es natürlich hier preisgeben oder micha ;+ 
hoffe doch dass sie meine gurke vom baltikum auch wieder zurückbringen|supergri 

gruß anni #h


----------



## Anni (27. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

sodala eben eine meldung von bine #6 
in einer 1/2 std. dürfen sie den kronprinz harald besteigen und heut abend gibts lecker buffet vom feinsten #6 #6 

ohhh ich will auch mit harald und lecker essen :c 

na bestimmt nächstes jahr wieder  
gruß anni|wavey:


----------



## Lotte (27. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

moin-moin anni,

habe diesen thread zu spät gesehen!!! schicke bine mal ganz liebe grüße und beste wünsche für ihre geniale reise von mir!!!

man(n) das ist ja echt ne hammerreise!!!


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

wünsche ihr auch ne gute Reise und gutes Gelingen der Mammuttour !!! #6
klar das da nen meeeegalanger Reisebericht bei rumkommen muß  |bla:


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Sie haben gerade das skandinavische Buffete hinter sich.Die Bäuche sind rund und prall. |supergri


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (28. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Hallo Bine #h 

wünsche euch gute Reise und viel Spass!

(Bitte weiterleiten, sie sind ja jetzt schon im Ausland oder?)


----------



## freibadwirt (28. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ Anni

soltest eigentlich wissen das man als Frau Geld , Männer und ganz wichtig sein Auto nicht verleiht.|supergri #d .
Gruß Freibadwirt #h #h #h


----------



## bine (28. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

hei andreas  |wavey: 
na mann hab ich keinen :c 
geld und auto kann ich gerne mit bine teilen ich hab sie ja soooo  :l und sie ist das beste was ich habe auf der welt  #6 
schreibe von bernis pc und unter bines namen macht nix #c 
gruß anni #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Du sollst dich um die Hunde kümmern Anni...und nicht am PC sitzen. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Zur Zeit sind sie in Ringebu und schauen sich die alte Stabkirche an.
Wird ne halbe Kulturreise. :m


----------



## freibadwirt (28. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Hallo Anni

da hast du wohl recht bei Bine ist dein Auto wohl auch in den besten Händen. Und das mit dem Mann kriegen wir auch ; da fahren wir 2 #t mal nach Norwegen und angeln dir so einen schnuckeligen Norweger.#6 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Anni (28. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

halloooooo jetz hab ich feierabend und gönn mir noch ein bisserl entspannung wenn ich darf |kopfkrat 
@micha 
ich arbeite mit unseren waukis den ganzen tag z.b. zwinger sauber halten,mit ihnen mehrmals kuscheln und reden |uhoh:  das braucht viel zeit mach das erst mal :q aber es macht mir soooo viel spass und hab dabei viel ruuuuuuhe #6 
also hab ich keine hilfe von dir nötig kennst di aus;+ 

@hei andreas
dein angebot nehm ich gerne an du bist ja auch en scherzkeks wie ich  

eben hab ich von bine ein sms bekommen 20uhr48 fahren jetz schnell einen #a fangen man ich bin soooo glüccklich für die beiden :l :l 

gruß anni#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Diese Nacht haben sie auf einem Campingplatz auf Hitra übernachtet.


----------



## Anni (29. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

sodala diesmal bin ich schneller wie micha :q 
heute morgen regen und wind |gr: sind weitergefahren um 9/45 richtung schwden
18/30 uhr in östersund angekommen sonne pur #6 am storsjön dürfen sie kostenlos angeln#6 #6  vorsichtshalber sind die beiden noch zu sibilla was essen #6 man weiß ja nie ob was beißt |kopfkrat 
gruß anni#h


----------



## Anni (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

heute morgen hat sie um 10 uhr der sturm und regen weitergetrieben ausser ein seemonster nichts gefangen #c :q :q weiter richtung stockholm mal schaun wo sie heute abend landen die zwei reisenden ;+ 
gruß anni #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Heute Abend sind sie etwas unterhalb von Gävle.Sie haben ihr Zelt für diese Nacht auf einem Campingplatz aufgebaut und nun wollen sie noch ein wenig fischen gehen.
Morgen Abend werden sie um 21.00 Uhr mit der Tallink von Kappelskär nach Paldiski (Estland) übersetzen.


----------



## Anni (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

ohhh das ist ja super hoffentlich haben sie dann besseres wetter ich wünsch es den beiden von herzen :l 

gruß anni #h


----------



## wodibo (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Meine Fresse  |uhoh: 
Die müssen doch schon Blasen am Hintern haben  :q 
Und ich dachte immer das ich fahrgeil bin.


----------



## ollidi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

So oft, wie bine jetzt schon diese Touren gemacht hat, hat sie bestimmt schon Hornhaut am Hintern. :q :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ Wodi

Der gute Berni lässt sich ja choufieren. :q 
Für Berni ist diese Reise mit Sicherheit so richtig gut.Er hatte sich diese Reise schon lange gewünscht.Wenn man so wie er, vieles im Leben nicht mehr machen kann,dann ist so eine Reise für ihn eine Traumreise.


----------



## wodibo (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Jepp für Berni muß es der Hit sein #6
Ist ja auch ein ganz feiner Kerl!!!


----------



## Anni (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ ollidi
auf bines hintern wärst wohl scharf ihn anzusehn oder dergl.|supergri |supergri 

@micha
bine fährt für ihr leben gerne auto und sie können pause machen wann sie wollen und wie oft sie wollen das macht spass  
wenn die beiden wieder da sind dann mach ich uuuurlaub #6 

@wodibo
du kennst berni und jetz sind die hunde für ihn alles und er wird auch wieder fahren, trainieren geht schon und der winter kommt bestimmt da geht wieder die post ab #6 aber nicht sooo wie bei dir |jump: 

gruß anni :z


----------



## ollidi (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@Anni
Da ist mir zuviel Hornhaut dran. :q :q :m

Ist ja aber schon ein Wahnsinnsritt, was die da machen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Jetzt sitzen die beide in Kappelskär und versuchen sich die Zeit bis zur Fährabfahrt (21.00 Uhr) nach Paldiski mit angeln zu vertreiben. |supergri


----------



## Anni (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ ollidi
du kennst uns doch wir sind beide wie die wespen #c  die nicht stille halten können nirgend woooooo|supergri nur wir haben keinen stachel |supergri 
vielleicht kannst ja nächstes jahr mal mit uns nach norge fahren #c dann wirst schon sehen wie wespen ohne stachel sind ganz lieb  
liebe grüße an dein weibilein soll auch mitkommen,dann sind wir schon 3 wespileinchen ohhh wie wär das schööön   

gruß anni |wavey:


----------



## wodibo (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Och Anni....Hollidri ist nicht viel größer als ne Wespe und nen Stachel hat er auch :q :q :q


----------



## Shiloh (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Wir wuenschen Euch einen wunderschoenen Urlaub und ganz tolle Faenge und freuen uns auf den Bericht im AB. 
@ Anni und Dorsch1 - super gemacht mit den aktuellen Nachrichten, grosses Lob.

Viel Spass mit den Huendchen Anni , Gruesse aus Canada von Rosi und Reiner


----------



## ollidi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@Anni
Ich bekomme Ute doch so schwer auf ein Schiff drauf. Das wird wohl leider nix werden.

@Wodipopo
Aber stechen kann der Stachel... :q :q


----------



## Anni (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

gestern 21 uhr abfahrt mit einem uralten russendampfer #d das war nix für bine #q berni hat sich bestimmt krankgelacht |supergri 

donnerstg.1.9.05
7/51 uhr haben so eben estischen boden betreten und bine ist voller mückenstiche au beiss wenns keine anderen viecher waren dann gehts ja|supergri 
fahren jetz nach talin und dann gehts südlich weiter  #6 
ohh ihr fehlts mir soooo:c 

gruß anni


----------



## Anni (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*



			
				Shiloh schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wuenschen Euch einen wunderschoenen Urlaub und ganz tolle Faenge und freuen uns auf den Bericht im AB.
> @ Anni und Dorsch1 - super gemacht mit den aktuellen Nachrichten, grosses Lob.
> 
> Viel Spass mit den Huendchen Anni , Gruesse aus Canada von Rosi und Reiner


 
danke hab schon lange kein lob mehr bekommen das tut guuuut 
gruß anni


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

So...die beiden werden morgen Vormittag wieder zurück nach Schweden düsen.
Bine ist nur am schimpfen über Estland.Alles schweineteuer und Touris werden nur abgezockt.
Heute waren sie in Tallin und der Entschluss wurde gefasst, zurück nach Schweden.


----------



## Anni (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

ja micha diese info hab ich auch bekommen um 16/38 uhr habs doch gleich gesagt nix da rüber #q 
endlich zurück in die fast heimat #6  ist zwar auch nicht so billig aber im norden sind die leute so freundlich und hilfsbereit und ich kann in der prerie schlafen ohne angst zu haben #6 #6 
bin ganz froh dass sie es so machen jetz iss es mir auch wieder wohler |sagnix 
also warten wir auf das nächste sms #c 
gruß anni |wavey:


----------



## Anni (3. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

so endlich sind die zwei wieder in schweden stockholm und heute machen sie einen ausflug in schwedens größten tierpark da ist es wirklich schön#6 
was sie danach noch anstellen ;+ 
na ja am donnerstag müssen die zwei ja wieder daheim sein weil am freitag gehts mit den waukis nach losdorf in österreich zum sommertreffen und ein kleines rennen sollte auch stattfinden wenns nicht zu heiß ist |kopfkrat 
gruß anni


----------



## freibadwirt (3. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Na klasse

in Bines Wahlheimat werden sich die zwei sicher sehr wohlfühlen |supergri .
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Anni (4. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ hei andreas  
da hast du vollkommen recht da fühlen sie sich wohl und sicher #6 
gestern haben sie auf meinen scoda bereits 4000 km rauf gefahren |kopfkrat 
jetz sind sie 2 tg.am bolmen und um 10/30 uhr sind sie zum fischen mit dem schlauchboooot rausgefahren haben ja alles dabei #6 
so jetz bin ich dann urlaubsreif den hunden geht halt der berni ab die halten mich voll auf trab #q 
bis bald mal hoffe doch dieses jahr noch #c 
gruß anni |wavey:


----------



## Anni (7. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

hallöchen zusammen  
was für eine überraschung gestern abend ;+ 
wollt mirs grad gemütlich machen auf der hausbank asl ein auto kam #c 
na ich konnts kaum glauben|kopfkrat 
bine und berni standen vor mir #6 
bin ich aber froh dass sie wieder da sind   
bine wird demnächst euch was berichten #6 
gruß anni |wavey:


----------



## nikmark (7. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

...dann soll sie sie auch mal direkt in die aktuelle Boardferkelwahl schauen  |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## wodibo (7. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Willkommen daheim Ihr zwei Beiden :m


----------



## bine (7. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

So, ich bin jetzt wieder daheim und werde mich also mal ans Berichtschreiben machen!!  #6  #6  #6 

Was muss ich da eben im Ferkelthread lesen, ich wurde nominert?????  #d  #d  #d  Für eine Aussage, die Essen betrifft???  #d  #d  #d 

Dafür lass ich Euch mit dem Bericht noch etwas zappeln......  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## nikmark (7. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Du bist nicht nur nominiert, sondern schon fast uneinholbar  |supergri 


Nikmark


----------



## bine (7. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Zur Strafe gibts den Bericht und die Bilder erst morgen.....  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Wen willst Du denn bestrafen? Die Ferkelei hast Du dir doch selber eingebrockt.  :g 
Höchstens den Denunzianten zu bestrafen in willkürlich hochgepushten Fällen wäre ja geboten  |supergri


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Ich werde jetzt den Bericht und die Fotos einstellen, aber bitte nicht dazwischen Posten, sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich....   #6  #6 
Ich geb Bescheid, wenn ich fertig bin!!!  #6  :m


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Reisetagebuch 26.08.05 – 06.08.05

Freitag 26.08.05 
Abfahrt bei Bewölkung und 17° um 15 Uhr in Anger. Kurz vorher habe ich noch meine letzte Zigarette geraucht. Nach knapp 150 km erwartete uns in München bereits der erste Stau. Dann fuhren wir durch bis zur Raststätte Rhön, die wir gegen 19.30 Uhr erreichten. Die ersten 500 km waren geschafft. Nach einem guten Abendessen fuhren wir um 20.15 Uhr weiter Richtung Norden. Nach 815 Tageskilometern parkten wir Anni´s Skoda zwischen die LKW´s am Autohof Buchholz/Aller. Nach dem Umbauen des Autos zu einem Wohnmobil und einem gemütlichen österreichischen Bierchens schliefen wir dann rasch ein. Bernie hatte die unangenehme Liegeposition auf unserem kompletten Gepäck und schräg im Auto (wegen der Länge) gewählt, überstand aber die Nacht trotzdem gut. Meinen Schlafplatz auf dem Beifahrersitz kannte ich ja bereits vom letzten Jahr.

Samstag 27.08.05
Um 8.15 Uhr sind wir nach einer Nacht zwischen den LKW´s wieder weiter Richtung Norden losgefahren. 70km vor Kiel gönnten wir uns ein leckeres Frühstück in einer Raststelle, an dessen Teich es vor Fischen nur so wimmelte. Bernies Blick sprach Bände, als er mich mit einer Portion Rührei zum Tisch kommen sah. Wer mich kennt, der weiß, dass ich zum Frühstück nur Süßes essen kann. Naja, es gibt ja auch mal Ausnahmen. Um 11.30 Uhr kamen wir nach 1033,7 km am Oslokai in Kiel an. Kronprinz Harald stand bereits im Hafen und so holten wir noch  die Tickets und fuhren gegen 12.45 Uhr in Haralds Bauch. Das Wetter war an diesem Tag bewölkt und etwas windig und wir freuten uns bereits auf eine wellige Überfahrt. Wir beobachteten von Deck aus das Auslaufen der Fähre und das Wetter besserte sich zu strahlendem Sonnenschein. Wir gönnten uns ein Ringnes vom Faß und genossen das herrliche Wetter auf dem Sonnendeck. Um 17.30 Uhr war natürlich das Große Fressen am Buffet angesagt und wir nutzen es geschlagene 2 Stunden aus. Meine Leibspeise (Reker) waren diesmal nicht sehr gut und so hielt ich mich bei dieser Überfahrt auch mal an die anderen leckeren Sachen. Mit vollem Bauch gönnten wir uns noch ein Bierchen und gönnten uns danach den Wohlverdienten Schlaf.
Sonntag 28.08.05
Nach einer ruhigen Nacht ohne Seegang verschliefen wir natürlich die Einfahrt in den Oslofjord und kamen so erst kurz vor 9 ans Sonnendeck. Wenigstens die Kneipe haben wir noch gesehen. Ein kleines Frühstück und schon konnte es losgehen weiter Richtung Norden. Zum ersten Mal bei einer meiner Reisen ins Skandinavische durften wir bei der Zollkontrolle auf einen extra Parkplatz fahren, wo uns sogleich ein sympathischer Norweger erwartete. Er fragte uns nach der Fahrtroute und ich versuchte ihm in meinem schwedisch zu erklären, was wir vor hatten. Er war erstaunt über die Sprache und wir unterhielten uns einige Zeit sehr nett. Nach einem sehr kurzen Blick in unser Auto und auf die darin liegenden Angelruten meinte er wo es denn hingehen soll zum Angeln. Hitra war meine Antwort und es entstand wieder ein weiteres Gespräch daraus. Die Biervorräte, die wir natürlich vorsichtshalber eingepackt hatten, störten ihn nicht im Geringsten. Nach diesem Pläuschchen fuhren wir weiter bis zur Stabskirche nach Ringebu, die ich bisher immer mit meinem Besuch verschont hatte. Nach der Besichtigung fuhren wir weiter bis nach Dombås, wo wir uns mit einem sehr guten Elchburger stärkten. Gegen 16 Uhr fuhren wir dann übers Dovrefjell weiter bis Hitra. Hier ließen wir uns auf dem Campingplatz in einer schönen Hütte nieder. Das Wetter war sehr windig und unfreundlich. Eigentlich wäre für den nächsten Tag eine Ausfahrt mit Enni geplant gewesen, aber bei 22m/s Windvorhersage war dies von vornherein bereits abzuschreiben. Bernie und ich fuhren zur Krabsundbrua, die ich schon aus meinem letzten Hitraurlaub gut kannte. Hier hatte damals jeder (außer mir) Fisch gefangen. Da ich Bernie den ersten vernünftigen Fisch aus dem Meer gönnen wollte, krabbelten wir also an der Brücke entlang hinunter und erreichten nach wenigen Minuten den Pfeiler. Bernie angelte seit über 10 Jahren das erste mal wieder und ich war erstaunt, wie gut er werfen konnte. Ich hate natürlich sofort beim ersten Auswurf einen Hänger, den ich auch nicht wieder los bekam und riss natürlich alles ab. Als es bereits 23 Uhr und stockdunkel wurde gaben wir es auf und fuhren enttäuscht zurück zum Campingplatz. An diesem Tag hatten wir Temperaturen von 11° (Dovrefjell) bis 18° und von schönem Wetter bis zu starkem Wind und sogar Regentropfen alles anzubieten.


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

noch bilders..


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Montag 29.08.05
Kurz vor 9 Uhr standen wir auf und verließen nach dem Frühstück die Hütte bei strömendem Regen. Wir hatten bis morgens noch gehofft, das Wetter würde sich bessern und wir hätten tatsächlich noch aufs Meer gekonnt, aber leider war dem nicht so. Bei Kilometerstand 1730 mal wieder Tanken in Filan und bei der Rückfahrt ein kurzer obligatorischer Stop bei Hitraturist. Schade, Jürgen, dass Du zu dieser Zeit nicht da warst! Aber wir holen das Bierchen noch nach, versprochen. Auch zu Enni wollten wir bei diesem Wetter nicht mehr hinfahren, also verließen wir Hitra in Richtung Trondheim. Nach 4 „Toll-Bumsstationen“ (Mautstellen in Trondheim) durften wir durch die 5. gratis durchfahren. Ich weiß nicht, ob es an dem netten Norweger in der Mautstelle lag, oder einfach nur Mengenrabatt, auf jeden Fall mussten wir hier nichts bezahlen. Durch abwechselnd Sonne und dicke Wolken mit Regenschauern fuhren wir über Storlien bis nach Östersund in Schweden. Aufgrund der undurchsichtigen Wetterlage nahmen wir eine Hütte am Storsjön und angelten den ganzen Abend bis starker Wind aufkam von einem schönen Steg in der Nähe unserer Hütte. Das Storsjöndjur (Seemonster im Storsjön) haben wir mit unseren Angelkünsten noch einmal verschont, obwohl es uns alle Fische weggefressen hat. Das Abendessen vor dem Angeln bestand aus einem leckeren dicken Burger bei Sibylla, der meiner Meinung nach Besten Burgerkette! Heute hatten wir einen Kilometerstand von 2150 zu verzeichnen

Dienstag 30.08.05
Heute sind wir um halb neun aufgestanden und hatten extremen Sturm. Von einem Aussichtspunkt über den Storsjön haben wir noch ein paar schöne Fotos dieses Sees und seiner Umgebung gemacht. Nach einem gemütlichen Frühstück machten wir uns wieder auf den Weg. Der Bärenpark in Orsa sollte das erste Ziel werden. Leider scheint es mir jedoch nicht vergönnt zu sein, diesen einmal zu besuchen. Jedesmal, wenn ich dort ankomme ist geschlossen. Auch diesmal schloß der Park um 15 Uhr seine Pforten und wir waren natürlich erst um 15.05 Uhr dort. Wir fuhren also weiter über Mora nach Gävle bis nach Östhammar, wo wir auf einem wunderbaren Campingplatz direkt am See unser Zelt aufbauten. Bis kurz vor Mitternacht waren unsere Angeln im Wasser, aber mal wieder ohne Erfolg, obwohl ich sogar noch zwei Regenwürmer gefunden hatte und diese als Köder dienen mussten. An diesem Abend zeigte der Urlaubskilometerzähler 2860 an und das Wetter war einfach nur herrlich (für mich ein kleines bißchen zu warm)


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

noch welche..


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Mittwoch 31.08.05
Nach einem urgemütlichen Frühstück direkt am See fuhren wir am Vormittag in Richtung Kappelskär, um dort Fährtickets nach Estland zu kaufen. In Norrtälje machten wir einen kurzen Zwischenstop und ich musste beim Kauf einer Stange Snus tatsächlich meinen Ausweis vorzeigen – was war ich stolz..... ;-))  Wir haben uns im dortigen Jakt & Fiske auch noch Würmer gekauft und diese dann bis kurz vor 18 Uhr im Hafen von Kappelskär gebadet. Natürlich ohne Erfolg. Um 20.40 Uhr (also 20 Minuten vor Abfahrt) bei Kilometerstand 2983 durften wir dann nach einer lustigen Diskussion über meinen „Proforma-Reisepass“ doch noch auf das Schiff auffahren, das von außen einen recht angenehmen Eindruck machte. Als wir nach einer „netten“ nicht zu verstehenden Einweisung durch eine vermutlich estnische Dame des Schiffspersonals endlich die Kabine betreten hatten, überkam mich das kalte Grauen. Die Teppichböden waren von Flecken verschiedener Größen, Farben und Herkunft überdeckt, jedoch zum Glück gereinigt (oder so in der Art). Ich schaute sofort in das Badezimmer und ich wusste, dass an diesem Abend die Dusche für mich ausfallen würde. Schimmel an der Seifenablage und der Dusche. Zum Glück war das Waschbecken und die Toilette sauber. Als wir die Betten aufklappten, roch plötzlich die ganze Kabine nach Zigarettenrauch (und ich war ja auf Entzug....). Wir gingen also noch kurz an Deck um uns die Abfahrt anzusehen und danach sogleich in die Bar, wo ich mir in relativ kurzer Zeit eine größere Menge des hier einheimischen Gerstensaftes reinzog und mich dann schnell in die Kabine verflüchtigte. Mein Handy hatte in dieser Nacht auch eine wundersame Begegnung mit der vermutlich 3. Art. Es stellte sich nämlich von selbst um eine Stunde vor und passte sich somit der estnischen Zeit an, was zur Folge hatte, dass.......

Donnerstag 01.09.05
.....wir um eine Stunde zu früh geweckt wurden. Bis heute habe ich den Grund für die Selbständigkeit meines Handys noch nicht herausgefunden und bei der Rückfahrt stellte es sich komischerweise nicht mehr von allein zurück!!
Nach der Ankunft wechselten wir direkt im Terminal des Lounasadam von Paldiski Euros in Estnische Kronen und wollten auch lettisches und litauisches Geld haben. Die „äußerst nette“ Dame am Schalter, der das Kinn vor Arbeitslust bis zu den Knien hing wechselte uns wortlos das Geld in Estnische Kronen und brachte weder eine Begrüßung noch eine Verabschiedung egal in welcher Sprache zustande. Wir ließen uns die Stimmung jedoch nicht verderben und fuhren weiter nach Tallin, schließlich wollten wir auch noch etwas Kultur machen. Erstmal schleifte mich Bernie in eine Shoppingcenter, das jedes „typische Frauenherz“ höher schlagen lässt. Nur ist mein Herz ja nicht „Frauentypisch“ und ich trottete anstandslos mit. Die Preise ließen mich jedoch schnell wieder das weite Suche. So entsetzt war ich noch nirgendwo. Wenn jemand sagt Norwegen sei teuer, dann war er noch nie in diesem Kaufhaus in Tallin......Nach zwei Stunden Fahrt durch Tallin im Kreis, Oval und an sämtlichen Baustellen irgendwelche Umleitungen nehmend, war ich den Tränen nahe und hätten wir nicht zufällig die Strasse nach Pärnu doch noch gefunden, so wäre ich, glaub ich, in Tallin verrückt geworden. Es stand fest, diese Stadt sieht mich niiiiieee wieder. Naja, langsam beruhigte ich mich wieder und wir fuhren weiter Richtung Pärnu, bis mich Bernie auf den U-Boot Hafen in Paldiski erinnerte. Nun gut, also wieder 40 km zurück nach Paldiski (aber nicht mehr durch Tallin), einige zusammengestürzte Häuser gefunden sowie einen Bunker, in dem sich der Müll bis fast an die Oberfläche stapelte. Aber als „Entschädigung“ gönnten wir uns noch einen Blick auf die wunderschönen Steilküsten von Paldiski. Diese sind wirklich einen Besuch wert. Als wir endlich in Pärnu angelangten, erwartete uns im Prinzip das Gleiche wie in Tallin, besch.... ausgeschilderte Hauptstrassen und ein geschlossener Campingplatz, den wir nach 30 Minuten Suche tatsächlich gefunden hatte. Der zweiten Campingplatz dieser Stadt war nicht auffindbar. Wir fuhren wieder einige Kilometer zurück nach Sauga, wo ich am Vorbeifahren ein paar Hütten stehen gesehen hatte. Wir parkten dort und tatsächlich kamen uns zwei Frauen entgegen, die uns freundlich eine Hütte anboten. Diese beiden Damen waren die einzigen freundlichen Leute, die ich während des Aufenthalts in Estland kennengelernt hatte. Die Hütte kostete 26 Euro, was mich anhand der zuvor im Shoppincenter gesehenen Preise nicht mehr schockierte. Als wir jedoch die neu gebaute Hütte betraten, war ich einem Fluchschrei nahe. Es standen darin zwei Betten (ein normales und ein kurzes, so dass ich sogar nicht Platz hatte) und zwei Plastikstühle wie aus dem Biergarten. Das war alles. Ich öffnete mir sofort eine Dose Schwechater um meinen Frust loszuwerden. Das tat gut. Nach einigem hin- und herüberlegen beschlossen wir, die Rückreise nach Schweden anzutreten und nicht mehr in die anderen baltischen Länder zu reisen. Wer weiß, was uns da noch erwartet hätte. Nach einem Hilferuf bei Olli erhielten wir die Daten der nächsten Fährabfahrt Richtung Schweden und wir verbrachten diese Nacht also in diesen „4 Wänden“. Gegessen hatten wir an diesem Tag mitgebrachte Dosennahrung.....


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

mehr Fotos...


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

noch mehr...


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Freitag 02.09.05
Um halb sieben fuhren wir los Richtung Fähre. Die Fahrt dorthin war wunderbar. Die estnische Natur bot uns ein herrliches Schauspiel mit Sonnenaufgang und Nebel. Nach Ankunft am Hafen in Paldiski ging der Ticketkauf diesmal recht schnell und wir wurden, nachdem unser Auto mit einem Metallsuchgerät abgesucht wurde, in die Wartespuren vorgelassen. Natürlich hatte das Gerät bei jeder Angel, beim Grill, beim Zelt und vor allem beim Pilkeimer angeschlagen. Die beiden Security Damen hatte jedoch eine super Laune und wir scherzten etwas. Nach kurzer Wartezeit durften wir dann auch auf die Fähre auffahren, die ohne Kabine (weil Tagfahrt) um 20 Euro teurer war als die Nachtfahrt mit Kabine. Wir verbrachten den ganzen Tag am Sonnendeck und holten uns eine dementsprechende Färbung. Natürlich durfte ein Besuch im Duty Free Shop nicht fehlen. Zigaretten (Stange) für die Daheimgebliebenen um 15 Euro waren schon ein Schnäppchen. Als wir endlich um 19.15 Uhr im Kappelskär angekommen waren, durfte ich mich wieder einer intensiveren Befragung durch einen wieder sehr sympathischen schwedischen Zöllner unterziehen. Tja, einen Proformareisepass sieht man nicht alle Tage. Und auf das Angebot, ihm dieses Teil zu schenken, fragte er mich grinsend, ob er wirklich echt sei.... Er marschierte dann in sein Büro und kam nach 15 Minuten wieder grinsend heraus. Er hatte diesen Pass nur all seinen Kollegen zeigen wollen.... Naja, endlich wieder im Schwedelande angekommen, haben wir schnell noch das Zelt aufgebaut und wohlverdient geschlafen. Ich habe noch mit Micha telefoniert, der ja am Ederseetreffen war und er gab jemanden ans Handy, was mich so freute, dass sich meine Kopfschmerzen von der Sonne sofort verzogen: Siegerländer! Mensch Volker, was hab ich mich gefreut Dich zu hören, auch wenn ich Dich nicht erkannt hätte!!!!!
Samstag 03.09.05
Am frühen morgen bauten wir unser Zelt wieder ab und fuhren los Richtung Kolmården. Wir wollten den Safaripark und das Tropicarium besuchen. Wir waren gegen Mittag dort und staunten über die im Tropicarium lebenden Tiere. Der Besuch im Safaripark enttäuschte uns ein wenig, da sich die Wölfe nicht sehen lassen wollten und auch diesmal nur wenige Bären die Nähe des Autos suchten. Aber es ist halt nicht immer gleich. Wir fuhren weiter in Richtung Bolmen, denn schließlich wollten wir ja auch noch einen Fisch fangen. Den Campingplatz „Hagern“ auf der Insel Bolmsö kannte ich schon von früheren Schwedentouren und fühle mich dort sehr wohl. Wir buchten diesmal die Hütte gleich für zwei Nächte und holten uns eine 24 Stunden Angelkarte für ca. 7 Euro. An diesem Abend führen wir noch zurück zum Laganland, wo wir uns mit Elchgeschnetzelten für 9,90 Euro den Bauch vollschlugen. Am Strande des Bolmen angelten wir noch bis uns die Augen zufielen und hofften auf schönes Wetter für den nächsten Tag. Heute haben wir die 4000km in diesem Urlaub vollgemacht. Das Wetter zeigte sich von leichter Bewölkung bis Sonnenschein mit einem herrlichen Sonnenuntergang am Ufer des Bolmen.

Sonntag 04.09.05
Heute haben wir bereits am frühen Vormittag unser Schlauchboot aufgepumpt und sind bei etwas Wind und leichten Wellen mit unseren Angeln rausgefahren. Immer schön am Ufer entlang. Irgendwo musste sich doch ein Zander, Hecht oder Barsch erwischen lassen. Aber es sollte auch diesmal wieder nicht sein. Trotz anlegen an einem Steg war uns das Anglerglück wieder einmal verwehrt. Wir fuhren am späten Nachmittag wieder nach Laganland und labten uns an den typisch schwedischen Köttbullar med Potatismus och Lingonsylt. Mit vollen Bäuchen fuhren wir wieder retour Richtung Campingplatz und hielten an der Brücke zur Insel nocheinmal an um eventuell doch noch einen Schuppenträger zu verhaften. Aber wie sollte es auch anders sein, nicht mal ein Zupfer war uns vergönnt. Am Abend genossen wir noch den wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang und schlüpften kurz vor Mitternacht in unsere Schlafsäcke. Das Wetter war heute sonnig, jedoch einiges an Wind.


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

....foddos...


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

....more...


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

und noch welche...


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Montag 05.09.05
Wir überlegten am Morgen, ob wir nicht noch eine Nacht bleiben sollten, jedoch war uns das Wetter zu ungewiß. Es klarte bis 11 Uhr nicht auf, also beschlossen wir langsam wieder an die Fahrt gen Süden zu denken. Wir kauften noch 1,5 Stunden lang das Laganland leer und so kam ich auch in diesem Jahr endlich wieder zu meinen geliebten Elchsocken, die mir im Winter bei den Rennen Glück bringen sollen, und die mir leider beim Hamneidet Urlaub verwehrt blieben. Wir fuhren bis Malmö und buchten sogleich die Fähre für diesen Tag um 2 Uhr nachts, da wir ansonsten eventuell noch einen Anglertag ohne Fisch hätten aushalten müssen. Wir verbrachten den Abend mit einem kleinen Kurztrip nach Löddeköpinge (wo es eigentlich immer tolle Hundeknochen, die man in Deutschland nicht bekommt, gibt) und nach Trelleborg. Den Rest des Abends verbrachten wir bei einem Bierchen in Malmös belebter Innenstadt. Um 23.40 Uhr fuhren wir auf die Wartespur der Nordoe Link und warteten auf die Fähre. Natürlich zog es uns die Augen zu und Bernie weckte mich gerade, als der LKW vor uns bereits kurz vorm Auffahren zur Fähre war. Nun aber hinterher. Wir schauten als erstes in unsere ca. 25qm große luxuriös (mit Kühlschrank) eingerichtete Kabine und begaben uns gegen 1.30 Uhr zum Mitternachtsbuffet. Ich aß sehr viel und schlief dann natürlich prompt am Tisch ein. Als mich Bernie erschreckte machte ich mich sofort auf dem Weg in die Kabine. Diese Fähre ist absolut zu empfehlen. Es handelt sich um eine LKW Fähre, die auch Passagiere mit KFZ mitnimmt. Im Reisepreis sind pro Person 2 Mahlzeiten und alle Getränke einschl. Bier (ohne Schnäpse usw.) enthalten. Die Kabinen sind einfach nur spitze. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr diesen Tip von wodibo und hatte es damals mit Mama sofort ausprobiert. Einfach immer wieder zu empfehlen!!!!

Dienstag 06.09.05
Nach einem super Frühstücksbuffet kamen wir um 10.30 Uhr in Travemünde bei Urlaubskilometerstand 4.707,7 an und fuhren sogleich bei strahlend blauem Himmel Richtung Süden. Nach einem Stop beim Landgasthof Werner auf der A8 Richtung München (Ausfahrt Hofolding bis in den Ort Hofolding, dann sofort links zu sehen), wo wir uns mit Riesenportionen leckeren Essens zu sehr günstigen Preisen noch mal stärkten, düsten wir die restlichen ca. 100 km weiter bis nach Hause um Mama zu überraschen, was uns auch sehr gelungen ist. Der Urlaubskilometerzähler zeigte bei Ankunft: 5.715,7 km!!!

Das Fazit für mich von dieser Reise:
-	Estland wird mich niiiiie wieder sehen
-	In Skandinavien gibt’s keine Fische mehr
-	Es war einfach nur eine traumhafte Reise, wie alle meine Reisen nach Skandinavien bisher waren.

Mein Dank geht an 

-	Bernie, der meine teils brummigen Launen (in Estland) so gut ausgehalten hat und mir im Urlaub jeglichen Zigarettenkonsum verboten hat, so dass ich mich jetzt wieder unter die Nichtraucher zählen kann!
-	Mama, die die Hunde fantastisch betreut hat und Infos ins AB gestellt hat
-	Micha, der immer das AB so schön informiert hat und auch meine Klagelaute aus Estland aushalten hat müssen 
-	Jürgen und Enni von Hitra, und natürlich Dirk von Anglertours, die mir Ihre Hilfe im Punkt „Meeresangeln in Norwegen“ angeboten haben. Leider hats nicht geklappt, aber trotzdem „Tusen Tack“
-	Die schwedischen Zöllner, mit denen wir so viel Spass hatten


----------



## bine (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

und ein letztes von meiner Lieblingsfähre, dann habe ich fertig!!!!!  #6  #6  #6 
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet ein wenig Spaß beim Lesen und Pics schauen...  #6  #6


----------



## Lachsy (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

bine, was ein klasse bericht und fotos. ihr habe ja reichlich kilometers abgefahren. So ein tour muss ja heiden spaß machen. Danke das ich an der Reise teilhaben durfte , auch wenns durchs lesen war #6

mfg Lachsy


----------



## wodibo (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Bine, Du bist und bleibst ein irres Huhn :q :q :q

Tusend Takk für diesen megagoilen Bericht #6
Gabs in Estland eigentlich auch Elche?????


----------



## Anni (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ hallo bine und berni  
das habt ihr fein gemacht und mein autal durfte wieder skandinavischen boden berühren #6 ich will auch mit meinem besten kumpel (skoda) wieder schnellstens mal da hin und dort bleiben aber wie #c 
alleine ;+  aber ich geb nicht auf  
nochmal danke für euren bericht #6 
gruß anni |wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ Bine

Supertoller Bericht und feine Bilder#6 #6 . Hab schon überlegt ob ich dabei war|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat .Hättest vielleicht Reisemoteratorin werden sollen.:q 

@ Anni
sollte ich heuer noch nach Norwegen fahren nehme ich dich natürlich mit (natürlich nur wenn du willst) ist doch eh klor..|supergri |supergri |supergri |sagnix .
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Anni (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@freibadwirt
das wäre schööööön!!! :q :q werde dich im Laufe der Woche nochmal kontaktieren, da wir evtl. Bine´s Geburtstag bei Dir verbringen wollen. Campingplatz kennen wir ja schon und angeln können wir auch noch.... Vielleicht bekommt Bine ja dann ihren Geburtstagszander an die Angel.... #6 

Die verrückte Meute aus Bayern ist nun auf dem Weg nach Niederösterreich... #h #h


----------



## freibadwirt (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ Anni

das wäre ja klasse #6 #6 und Kerba ist bei uns auch noch.Und das mit dem Zander krieg ma bestimmt auch hin.Viel Spaß bei den Ösis
Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## ollidi (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Mööönsch... Das habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen. Lag wohl daran, dass ich kaum im Board war. :q
Suuuper Bericht und schicke Bilders bine. :m Aber ein bischen verrückt bist Du ja schon, oder? :q :q


----------



## bine (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@olli
dass ich verrückt bin ist ja nix Neues  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

@freibadwirt
es wird sich aber es kurzfristig entscheiden, weil ich eigentlich meinen Wohnwagen reparieren wollte, mal sehen, ob wir in die Werkstatt reinkönnen, ansonsten sind wir da, wenn das Wetter passt!!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## freibadwirt (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

@ Bine

Alles klar die Zander warten sicher noch länger |supergri |supergri |supergri .
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Hast echt super geschrieben Bine. #6  #6  #6 
Das meißte hab ich ja schon Live am Wochenende von euch erfahren.  

Das nächste mal gehts dann aber durch das Baltikum durch.   |supergri


----------



## bine (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste mal gehts dann aber durch das Baltikum durch.   |supergri



Auf keinen Fall, niemals wieder fahre ich da hin!!!  #d  #d  Das hab ich Dir aber am Wochenende bereits eindringlich mitgeteilt.....  |supergri  |supergri  :l


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> und ein letztes von meiner Lieblingsfähre, dann habe ich fertig!!!!!  #6  #6  #6
> Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet ein wenig Spaß beim Lesen und Pics schauen...  #6  #6



Fand nun die Zeit EUREN SUPI-Trip zu LESEN   na das kann man wohl sagen ...:m
habt ja eine Tolle Zeit gehabt & 
beim Lesen war ich fast mit unterwegs#6#6#6


----------



## Lotte (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

moin-moin bine,

na da scheint ihr ja ne suuuuper reise verlebt zu haben!!! auch wenn es mit den schuppenträgern und dem wetter nicht immer das optimale war!!! habe tausend dank für deinen bericht!!!


----------



## richard (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bin weg nach überall......*

Superbericht Bine!
Nur schade, dass die Fischis nicht beißen wollten. 
Ritschie


----------

